# talk about incredible yarn and almost free!



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Check out:
www.littleknits.com
and their "12 days of sales. "

pzoe


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't find where it says "12 days of sales"


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> I can't find where it says "12 days of sales"


This is just the sale tag of their email. If you check out their website you'll see the sale yarns.

Pzoe


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

This site is a little hard to find things. I will look later again.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

LoriRuth said:


> This site is a little hard to find things.


agreed


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

Great Yarns grreat prices. It is worth the time to find your yarn


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Pzoe, you are an ENABLER! Thanks for the site.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Great site!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a great one! I spotted $100 bags for $15! I signed up for their emails so thanks for this. I don't let my stash get out of control & this one may change that.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I just purchased a bunch of yarn from them. Unfortunately one of the bags of 10 is not the colour I would have chosen. On the computer it appeared to be a nice blue colour but now that I have it, it is a grey colour. I never never wear grey and I really don't know anyone I could use it for. I likely will have to sell.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

omadoma said:


> This is a great one! I spotted $100 bags for $15! I signed up for their emails so thanks for this. I don't let my stash get out of control & this one may change that.


How do you go about finding this kind of sale? I was overwhelmed with the choices. I do not have anything in particular in mind, however if it is dirt cheap, I go for it and then look for a pattern to make use of the yarn.

I live in Toronto, Canada and the shipping charges just kill me.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

What beautiful yarns thanks


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Mind boggling site, but I have signed up for their emails.
Thanks for the link (I think).


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Zinzin ~ I was just browsing through the yarns I like; however, when I entered bag in the search column there were quite a few full bags for $15. The yarn I was looking at was Gedifra.
Sherry


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Zinzin ~ I was just browsing through the yarns I like; however, when I entered bag in the search column there were quite a few full bags for $15. The yarn I was looking at was Gedifra.
Sherry

How do you go about finding this kind of sale? (Zinzin)


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you, will input "bag" in search


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes got all the "bags" sale. What bargains, real markdowns.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

You can always send it back for store credit. Blues do tend to be a problem..



pamjlee said:


> I just purchased a bunch of yarn from them. Unfortunately one of the bags of 10 is not the colour I would have chosen. On the computer it appeared to be a nice blue colour but now that I have it, it is a grey colour. I never never wear grey and I really don't know anyone I could use it for. I likely will have to sell.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

marimom said:


> You can always send it back for store credit. Blues do tend to be a problem..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but then there are the shipping charges. I will just try to sell it on my own.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

pamjlee said:


> I just purchased a bunch of yarn from them. Unfortunately one of the bags of 10 is not the colour I would have chosen. On the computer it appeared to be a nice blue colour but now that I have it, it is a grey colour. I never never wear grey and I really don't know anyone I could use it for. I likely will have to sell.


Maybe you could use it for somethings for charity?


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a great site! Someone posted link a few weeks ago and I signed up for their e-mails. Prices are unbelievable! Haven't ordered yet tho.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> This site is a little hard to find things. I will look later again.


It has a search tab. This is my favorite source - great prices and great service.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

pzoe said:


> Check out:
> www.littleknits.com
> and their "12 days of sales. "
> 
> pzoe


http://www.littleknits.com/search.php?pg=1&stext=bag&sprice=&stype=&scat=


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

must check it out


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Yikes, this is trouble! But fun. Thanks for the link!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I think.

Herrschners also as bag yard some of it pretty cheap. Just put bag yarn in the search there as well.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome - thank you!!!


----------

